# Tappan bass



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Anyone know what the bass are doing at Tappan? I fish a tournament there this Sat. Just wondering.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Crank the rip rap along 250. Parallel as tight as possible. Some stretches or good, some aren't. I haven't been able to pattern why some are better than others on certain days in the fall, you just have to make a pass on all of them. If you catch fish, come back to that stretch throughout the day. I like a rapala DT 6 in silver/black back.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

What tournament is being held at Tappan this saturday?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I know there's an open on Sunday. Couldn't find anything listed for Saturday. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Who's holding the open tourney Sunday? Any details about it, like entry fee, times?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jwm86_09 said:


> Who's holding the open tourney Sunday? Any details about it, like entry fee, times?


$55.00 , 8-4....... being ran by the coshocton wrestling boosters.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

fished there two weeks ago and bite was slow for me but guys picking fish up off of main lake cover. my gut would tell me spinner bait or quare bill right now until you find where they are chassin the shad. then tear them up on a jig. been doin great there this year on a crank but watch the water temp and baitfish there, they will let you know what ups. wouldnt think twice about checking some docks up in some of the creeks either. pulled a couple hogs out from under them when the water started to fall. goodluck!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Great tips. i will try them. I'll be watching closely for shad. The big cold front and rain just can't help. I'll let you know. chopper


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Sat is the Piedmont club. I don't get to fish Tappen as much as I would like. I guess its been good about all year. I'll try that riprap. I'll try to post Sat. night for you guys fishing Sunday. thanks, chopper


----------

